# Leghorns



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my first time raising chickens. I got 6 brown leghorns, 6 white leghorns, and 6 red sex links. One of the sex links died within the first two weeks. It never seemed to develop like the others and quit eating and drinking. I tried to save it, but it passed. The other 17 are doing tremendously! One thing I've noticed is that the leghorns are very agressive towards the other chicks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new chicks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck on your adventure! Lots of fun ahead.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

IF you put a "Game-Fowl" Rooster in amongst them.....
....you will _SOON _see some _*meek and cowardly *_Leghorns.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is my first time with chicks as well. I have 3 white leghorns and they are indeed aggressive. With my golden sex links as well as each other and me! I tried to scoot one out of the way while trying to get a mealworm to one of the smaller chicks, and she pecked me for not giving it to her.


----------



## jhddavis (Apr 7, 2013)

We are new to chickens also. Does the aggression come out as they get older?
We have 2 white leghorns, 4 road Island Reds and 4 Jersey Giants. They are all between 3-4 weeks old. The Leghorns are the friendliest. Are we just lucky or will this not last?


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 2 white leghorns and they are just as friendly as the rest of my crew: 3 red stars& 1 black star


----------

